# 2018 Paph Forum (Wash DC)



## Linus_Cello (Dec 4, 2017)

Info will hopefully be on the website soon, but from the National Capital Orchid Society Dec Newsletter:

38TH ANNUAL PAPHIOPEDILUM FORUM
Saturday, January 27, 2018
United States National Arboretum
3501 New York Avenue, NE
Washington, DC 20002

The 38th annual NCOS Paph Forum will feature internationally-renowned speakers, an unparalleled selection of Paphiopedilum and Phragmipedium plants for sale by leading vendors, a show table featuring hundreds of slippers in bloom, ribbons and trophies for outstanding show plants, door
prizes, and American Orchid Society judging. Sales begin at 8:00 am, the
program begins at 9:45 am, and the event concludes at 4:30 pm. Pre-registration is required (registration form, page 6). The entry fee includes lunch and a door prize ticket. Participation is limited to the first 150
registrants!

2018 PAPH FORUM SPEAKERS
Alfredo Manrique, Jardin Manriques, Peru, will talk about phrags

Theresa Hill, Hills View Orchid Nursery,Oregon, will speak about paphs

Carson Whitlow, California, will speak about cypripediums

Further details on plant registration, a list of plant classes, and show table entry forms as well as a list of confirmed plant vendors will appear in the January newsletter and will soon be available on the NCOS website, www.ncos.us.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 4, 2017)

I should be able to make this!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 20, 2017)

Home page has 2017 announcement, but PF specific page up-to-date:
http://ncos.us/paph.htm

2018 PAPH FORUM VENDORS

Confirmed Plant Vendors: Centro de Jardineria Manrique, Peru; Cove Corporation, MD; Fair Orchids, NJ; Floradise Orchids, VA; Hillsview Gardens, OR; Marriott Orchids, NC; Paph Paradise, CA; Woodstream Orchids, MD.
Supply Vendor: Quarter Acre Orchids, VA.

NCOS Member Plants Sales: Members current on NCOS 2018 dues and pre-registered for the Forum may sell slipper orchids.


----------



## likespaphs (Dec 21, 2017)

aaargh! it's the same weekend as the Cape and Islands Orchid Society's (my orchid society's show!)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 21, 2017)

likespaphs said:


> aaargh! it's the same weekend as the Cape and Islands Orchid Society's (my orchid society's show!)



Also same weekend as the Virginia Orchid Show near Richmond (which was in March, but now January).


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 9, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Also same weekend as the Virginia Orchid Show near Richmond (which was in March, but now January).



I'm wrong. VOS is the weekend before (Jan 20-21).

Also, correction, Fair Orchids (NJ) not a vendor.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2018)

$#!+ I have to call Bill to reserve a spot!!


----------



## StreetVariety (Jan 12, 2018)

Is there any way to go to the vendor space without paying for a ticket? I could get a micranthum with the ticket fee!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 13, 2018)

StreetVariety said:


> Is there any way to go to the vendor space without paying for a ticket? I could get a micranthum with the ticket fee!



Come around lunchtime. The fee includes lunch.


----------



## StreetVariety (Jan 16, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Come around lunchtime. The fee includes lunch.



I'm a student, so $50 for a lunch and privilege to shop for orchids is rather steep...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 26, 2018)

As usual, work come up. If anyone is going and can pick up a few things and send them to NYC I can paypal you.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 26, 2018)

NYEric said:


> As usual, work come up. If anyone is going and can pick up a few things and send them to NYC I can paypal you.


Sorry you can't come. Pm sent


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 29, 2018)

Pics from the event:








(I wish my Wossner Black Wings)


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 29, 2018)

More pics:




















Alas Manrique's plants stuck in Miami due to phyto/paperwork issues:


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jan 30, 2018)

Drooling. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 2, 2018)

Thanks Linus.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

